# For the married ladies...



## Northerner (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Sprogladite (Jan 3, 2018)

Good lord, how do the men of today cope without their women taking their shoes off for them these days?


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 3, 2018)

That’s probably been reprinted for the benefit of Ivanka Trump.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jan 3, 2018)

What a load b*****ks!! Did women really do that for their husbands back in the day?


----------



## Amigo (Jan 3, 2018)

When I was at school the girls had ‘housekeeping lessons’ whilst the lads went to woodwork and metalwork. I’m not that ancient but it’s seems inconceivable now. Oh incidentally I failed that part of the curriculum!


----------



## Amigo (Jan 3, 2018)

We did have an acquaintance who brought over a young Thai bride to provide just these services. His slippers were ready at the door and she danced on his every attendance...at first. Last I heard she’d taken him for everything, brought her sister over to party with and cleared off!


----------



## Robin (Jan 3, 2018)

I think if I put a ribbon in my hair, OH would think I'd finally flipped!


----------



## Amigo (Jan 3, 2018)

The mind boggles at the suggestion, ‘be a little gay!’


----------



## Sprogladite (Jan 3, 2018)

Amigo said:


> The mind boggles at the suggestion, ‘be a little gay!’


Also at the suggestion that housework will 'give you a lift too'!!!


----------



## Lisa66 (Jan 3, 2018)

Where to start with this one!!? I think I may put a ribbon in my hair just to see the look on my husbands face!  Although I don't have long hair so it will have to be Yorkshire terrier style.


----------



## Ingressus (Jan 3, 2018)

Now that you have all rested for 15 mins, can you be quiet, clear the clutter, wash the children, if you had planned a bit better I would have had my slippers by now, so just be quiet and make me comfortable and dont give me any problems, where's my slippers? 

Wonder how many likes I get for this one Ha Ha please don't tell me I know where your slippers will be, Im dead!


----------



## Sprogladite (Jan 3, 2018)

Ingressus said:


> Now that you have all rested for 15 mins, can you be quiet, clear the clutter, wash the children, if you had planned a bit better I would have had my slippers by now, so just be quiet and make me comfortable and dont give me any problems, where's my slippers?
> 
> Wonder how many likes I get for this one Ha Ha please don't tell me I know where your slippers will be, Im dead!



Literally just snorted in the middle of my office, so...thanks for that LOL


----------



## Amigo (Jan 3, 2018)

Ingressus said:


> Now that you have all rested for 15 mins, can you be quiet, clear the clutter, wash the children, if you had planned a bit better I would have had my slippers by now, so just be quiet and make me comfortable and dont give me any problems, where's my slippers?
> 
> Wonder how many likes I get for this one Ha Ha please don't tell me I know where your slippers will be, Im dead!



Your slippers have been nicely polished and inserted accordingly!


----------



## Ingressus (Jan 3, 2018)

Sprogladite said:


> Literally just snorted in the middle of my office, so...thanks for that LOL


Hope you cleaned it up lol


----------



## Ingressus (Jan 3, 2018)

Amigo said:


> Your slippers have been nicely polished and inserted accordingly!


That's not nice Amigo loll where is your bow?


----------



## Amigo (Jan 3, 2018)

Ingressus said:


> That's not nice Amigo loll where is your bow?



Trouble is Simon, once I put ribbons in my hair, I start to bark and have even been known to bite!


----------



## Ingressus (Jan 3, 2018)

Amigo said:


> Trouble is Simon, once I put ribbons in my hair, I start to bark and have even been known to bite!


You know when Iv been to work all day under the strains and pressures I don't like barking you know the rules, don't mind the biting though lol, well that's me banned


----------



## Amigo (Jan 3, 2018)

Ingressus said:


> You know when Iv been to work all day under the strains and pressures I don't like barking you know the rules, don't mind the biting though lol, well that's me banned



I hope your missus has given you permission to say all this Simon! Lol


----------



## Ingressus (Jan 3, 2018)

Amigo said:


> I hope your missus has given you permission to say all this Simon! Lol


She doesn't know and im not going to tell her either, its quite liberating ha ha come on boys you will never get a better opportunity than this lol


----------



## Lisa66 (Jan 3, 2018)

So you like living a little dangerously Simon?! As I say to my husband and son when they make cheeky comments "do you want to play this game? Think about it, you will not win!" Ha ha.


----------



## Ingressus (Jan 3, 2018)

Lisa66 said:


> So you like living a little dangerously Simon?! As I say to my husband and son when they make cheeky comments "do you want to play this game? Think about it, you will not win!" Ha ha.



Ha Ha its about time some bloke with the evidence in his hand ( by the way thanks for the evidence Northerner lol) stood up and be counted Game On lol ! iv taken a photo carnt wait to get home, if im in Hospital tomorrow I doubt it will have much to do with Diabetes, unless she puts Lucozade in my coffee


----------



## trophywench (Jan 3, 2018)

and Yes - ladies really DID do that years ago.  Of course they didn't have anything else to concern them except home and family.  No outside work, one's husband took care of all household expenses and supposing he earned enough his wife would have an allowance on top of 'housekeeping' and a car - to cover such things as make-up, hairdressing and suchlike.

A school friend whose Daddy ran the family company and lived in a large detached house whilst the rest of us ranged from council flats to owned semis at best, grew up like that and tell you what - neither she, her siblings nor her parents treated us any different since we were all F's friends and background didn't matter one little jot as long as we were polite and knew how to behave - and we all did cos we'd been brought up properly too!

Her mum(my) and dad(dy) continued to be excellent company - and us lot with husbands and wives and kids in tow continued to be welcomed as visitors by them, well into their old age.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 3, 2018)

I'm glad I'm not married!


----------



## AJLang (Jan 3, 2018)

I showed this to Mark when he finished work and then asked him to get me a glass of wine


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jan 3, 2018)

AJLang said:


> I showed this to Mark when he finished work and then asked him to get me a glass of wine


We must be kindred spirits


----------



## AJLang (Jan 3, 2018)

Lol Lucy


----------



## Amigo (Jan 3, 2018)

AJLang said:


> I showed this to Mark when he finished work and then asked him to get me a glass of wine



But had you put some ribbons in your hair first AJ?


----------



## AJLang (Jan 3, 2018)

Of course I did Amigo and I was wearing my Stepford Wife dress and lightly sprayed the room with linen spray just before he came in


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jan 3, 2018)

An adult woman with ribbons in her hair reminds me of the film Whatever happened to Baby Jane 
Beware!


----------



## AJLang (Jan 3, 2018)

ROFL


----------



## Wirrallass (Jan 3, 2018)

Prepare the children by washing their faces and hands and combing their hair? Would that change the little devils into angels? Wish I'd known that trick when my children were growing up!!!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jan 4, 2018)

wirralass said:


> Prepare the children by washing their faces and hands and combing their hair? Would that change the little devils into angels? Wish I'd known that trick when my children were growing up!!!



Doesn't work with autistic children, a law unto themselves  sometimes good and sometimes awful! My girls oscillate between the two. Not their fault, and very hard to manage.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jan 4, 2018)

@Lucy Honeychurch ~ sounds like you have your hands full Lucy ~ hat's off to you for coping as well as you do. x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jan 4, 2018)

wirralass said:


> @Lucy Honeychurch ~ sounds like you have your hands full Lucy ~ hat's off to you for coping as well as you do. x



Classic derail sorry!


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 4, 2018)

Ingressus said:


> She doesn't know and im not going to tell her either, its quite liberating ha ha come on boys you will never get a better opportunity than this lol


Calm down Simon!!!


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jan 12, 2018)

This stuff made me think of the song 'Put Another Log on the Fire'.

Put another log on the fire,
Fix me up some bacon and some beans,
Go out to the car and change the tyre,
Wash my socks and sew my old blue jeans,
C'mon baby, you can fill my pipe and then go fetch my slippers,
Boil me up another pot of tea,
Then put another log on the fire babe,
And come and tell me why you're leaving me.

Don't I let you wash the car on Sundays?
Don't I warn you when you're getting fat?
And I'm gonna take you fishing with me some day,
Well a man can't love a woman more than that,
And aint I always nice to your kid sister?
Don't I take her driving every night?
So come and lay down at my feet,
'Cause I like you when you're sweet,
And you know that it aint feminine to fight.

Repeat verse 1.

Edit:
There you go, have a link.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jan 18, 2018)

Here is another related link, vintage sexist ads with the roles reversed.
https://www.boredpanda.com/old-school-ads-recreated-in-parallel-universe-eli-rezkallah/


----------



## Northerner (Jan 18, 2018)

Chris Hobson said:


> Here is another related link, vintage sexist ads with the roles reversed.
> https://www.boredpanda.com/old-school-ads-recreated-in-parallel-universe-eli-rezkallah/


 However did they get away with it?


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 19, 2018)

Reminds me of the word-processor ad I saw in the mid 1980s, which showed a stereotypical secretary and the slogan, "So simple, even she can understand it".  When I saw that ad, I mentally rephrased it as "So simple, even an advertising copywriter can understand it".


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jan 19, 2018)

In the late 1970s Honda introduced a 50cc bike called the 'Road Express' that was specifically marketed at women. The ads were more or less saying that it was so simple to operate even the most stupid female can use it. I found it cringeworthy even back then. I don't recall seeing that many of them around, the C50 being far more popular.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 19, 2018)

Here's what got me interested in computer programming...!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## mikeyB (Jan 28, 2018)

I couldn’t live without my Kenwood Chef. That’s all I’m going to say...


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jan 28, 2018)

We have some kind of all singing all dancing food processor, I can't remember if it is a Kenwood. We hardly used it and it was cluttering up the kitchen with its numerous attachments. It is somewhere in the loft now.


----------



## zuludog (Jan 28, 2018)

How do you open a can of beer?

You don't; it should be open when she brings it to you


----------



## Amigo (Jan 28, 2018)

Chris Hobson said:


> In the late 1970s Honda introduced a 50cc bike called the 'Road Express' that was specifically marketed at women. The ads were more or less saying that it was so simple to operate even the most stupid female can use it. I found it cringeworthy even back then. I don't recall seeing that many of them around, the C50 being far more popular.



That brings back memories Chris. I had a Honda Express and it was indeed easy to operate. I can’t remember any adverts suggesting it was for ‘stupid females’ however but it was incredibly easy to use as it had a CVT (constant velocity transmission) which meant no gear change. Funnily enough, I received a questionnaire for marketing purposes from them asking me which programmes I watched on tv and for a laugh I said Coronation Street. Lo and behold, an advert for it appeared during Corrie! 

I can remember getting drenched to the skin going to work on it in bad weather...happy days!


----------



## Contused (Jan 28, 2018)




----------

